# Your betta as a dog?



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

We have bettas as wolves, we have bettas as ponies, and I think somewhere there probably even is bettas as humans. 

I thought I would do my own variation since canine anatomy is what I seem to have a good enough grasp on.

These are free.

So if you want your fish drawn as a dog you just have to fill out the form. 

I don't currently have any dog/bettas to show as examles but I have Wajas which are wolf-like creatures that will be similar.











Your Betta's name: (I like the know the name of the fishy I am drawing. :3)
Breed of dog you want them to be: (Such as Saluki, Golden Retriever, Siberian Husky, Chihuahua, ect.)
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: (Angry, Pouting, Peaceful, Happy, Cute, evil)
Picture of your Betta:
Anything Else:


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Betta Name: Julie.. So original, huh? lol
Breed: Shih-Tzu.. maybe Golden Retriever if you want. 
Expression: Cute
Picture:















Would love to see what you do! :-D


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

shyanne said:


> Betta Name: Julie.. So original, huh? lol
> Breed: Shih-Tzu.. maybe Golden Retriever if you want.
> Expression: Cute
> Picture:
> ...


Hope you like it!


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

OMG, thats so cute!! Thank you so much!
I love how you put the dots on the little ponytail and the rays on the tail, Great work!!


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to get a new betta within the next week, would you want to draw it? I would love for you to do it! :-D


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

shyanne said:


> I'm going to get a new betta within the next week, would you want to draw it? I would love for you to do it! :-D


Sure thing! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

(I have a link for my new boy.... He currently has no name, but I'm thinking Pilot.)

Name- Pilot
Breed-English Setter 
Mood-Excited/energetic 

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=1458c092082f92ce&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1466133446082428928-local0&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ8JIYnPjltGb8cr6WswyIiP8us4inI1mg4uWS-31eZocgEIVGSi3TbJk2zj2AI4TvIrUW2tLBYWk6KbyTSj9O2gTmgaJyDwpypIelnYskLIoYYLyFH2PJL51VM&ats=1398213793712&rm=1458c092082f92ce&zw&sz=w1254-h520

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=14586f230509cb2d&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1466043850693804032-local0&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ9r5S1HQIRZ3TpDjIIIC-MSipYp7iof7vjQjfxpN3VEvX7I9ehDmnkgWH8vn4G9JfVplWfvA0s1R9JAgObLDzDZOADCLjQiNV4tQUfFexyJzAanGZhCXD64_VI&ats=1398210988395&rm=14586f230509cb2d&zw&sz=w1254-h520

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=1458c0979fd38962&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1466133468203188224-local0&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ88vvfYiIbvHDu_IpTaJJqCR6ifmvy69LPKIWNszhiFKrJwjLRpYDHFsh54Nmje_zu6kYVRGpWud2cK0JSxK18cU1RA-GO9NOWVeFU47cJysd64KoxRSTRbx6w&ats=1398213866212&rm=1458c0979fd38962&zw&sz=w1254-h520


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

This looks awesome:-D

Betta Name: Igneel
Breed: I think he would be a mutt if he was a dog
Expression: Angry
Picture:


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

maystable said:


> (I have a link for my new boy.... He currently has no name, but I'm thinking Pilot.)
> 
> Name- Pilot
> Breed-English Setter
> ...


You're picture links are not working.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

How about Gray? 
Name: Gray Fullbuster
Dog Breed: American Eskimo
Mood: Peaceful/serious?
Picture:


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

I am subscribing so when I get my boy I can post him!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Your Betta's name: Atlas
Breed of dog you want them to be: Waja ;-;?
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Happy
Picture of your Betta:
















Anything Else: Add white tips on the ends of it's fur and/or fins because he grew those. c:
Can I request more than one fish?


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Name: Neptune
Breed: I think he would so well as a wolfhound. They are sort of grand and regal.
Expression: Majestic.
Anything else: Not really, but I think dogs can wear crowns and cloaks. I think.
Picture:


Thank You!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> This looks awesome:-D
> 
> Betta Name: Igneel
> Breed: I think he would be a mutt if he was a dog
> ...


I hope you like it!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Could I add 3 more please? ;-; I'm sorry.

Your Betta's name: Milo
Breed of dog you want them to be: Maja  (Your species xD)
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Peaceful
Picture of your Betta:








Anything Else: He has orange eyes xD

Your Betta's name: Igneel
Breed of dog you want them to be: Maja 
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Evil xD (He's not evil, he just hates everything cx)
Picture of your Betta:








Anything Else: He has blue eyes 

Your Betta's name: Magnus
Breed of dog you want them to be: Maja
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Angry 
Picture of your Betta:









Anything Else:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

OpalBones said:


> I hope you like it!



Wow Thank you, thats so awesome your a very talented artist, looks like you've got a lot of requests already, but if you ever get any free spots I would love to have my other bettas dogified too if thats ok.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Your Betta's name: Ellis
Breed of dog you want them to be: cocker spaniel
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Playful


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Your Betta's name: Indigo
Breed of dog you want them to be: Labrador 
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Relaxed


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Got my new betta today!! I'm so excited! :-D
Name: Kaida (Japanese for "Little Dragon") 
Breed: Shih-Tzu again 
Expression: Evil, Angry ... Cause he kept ramming into the cup while I was holding it :lol:
Picture:















^^Those are the best pictures I can get of him right now. 
BTW I love the drawing you did of Indigo's betta!!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Sathori said:


> How about Gray?
> Name: Gray Fullbuster
> Dog Breed: American Eskimo
> Mood: Peaceful/serious?
> ...












Hope you like it!



Indigo Betta said:


> Wow Thank you, thats so awesome your a very talented artist, looks like you've got a lot of requests already, but if you ever get any free spots I would love to have my other bettas dogified too if thats ok.


Thank you! Sure thing! 

Also to everyone I am temp closing requests until I get caught up.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Omg, you are so good at drawing!
You are getting a lot of requests lol!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

OpalBones said:


> Hope you like it!



Absolutely love it  That expression is totally Gray xD Thank you!


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Your Betta's name: Atlas
> Breed of dog you want them to be: Waja ;-;?
> Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Happy
> Picture of your Betta: [pics]
> ...


 

I hope you like it!

Also Wajas are not my original design they are a breed of wolflike creature that come in all colors of the rainbow and you can own/breed them in this game.

http://www.wajas.com/index.php


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, it's amazing! C: ;O;


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Pippin said:


> Name: Neptune
> Breed: I think he would so well as a wolfhound. They are sort of grand and regal.
> Expression: Majestic.
> Anything else: Not really, but I think dogs can wear crowns and cloaks. I think.
> ...


I'm a bit of a GOT fan so I put the Stark banner on his cloak. I hope you like it!


----------



## JelloBetta (Aug 29, 2013)

Name: Chip
Breed: German Shepherd, it describes him as the gentle giant he is.
Expression: Calm
Anything Else: Could he be wearing a blue and black spiked collar? Thanks!
Picture:


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Deoxys (Pokémon)
Dachshund 
Confident
Thanks ))


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

I saw other people post pics, did you open requests back up and I missed it?


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry guys, requests are still closed until I get caught up. When I reopen them then you can post your requests.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

OpalBones said:


> I'm a bit of a GOT fan so I put the Stark banner on his cloak. I hope you like it!


I love it! That is definitely Neptune.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Would you mind doing Hale for me?

Your Betta's name: Hale
Breed of dog you want them to be: A pitbull since their my favorite 
Expression or mood you want them to be showing: Calm but Strong if that makes any sense, if not you can pick either or 
Anything Else: Not that I can think of 
(sorry for all the photos, his color is a bit hard to get in just one photo)


----------

